
Email the New Front in Facebook/Gmail Wars? - duck
http://blog.xobni.com/2010/11/17/email-the-new-front-in-facebookgmail-wars/
======
iuguy
It looks like Facebook's messages has opened up new opportunities to disrupt
for everyone, not just themselves.

I've just posted here at [http://www.minklinks.com/weblog/2010/11/18/what-
facebook-mes...](http://www.minklinks.com/weblog/2010/11/18/what-facebook-
messages-means-minklinks/) about what it means for my HN November Launch app.

